# Come up with new words and expressions



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

...that we can hate in the "Expressions you hate" thread when they become popular.

subrise: the opposite of surprise. When something goes as you predicted, you are subrised. Example: "I was subrised when I saw that the last post in STI was by Dim7."

under the same foot: the opposite of "on the other hand", moreover, furthermore etc.

doffend: when you try to defend someone but end up offending him. (Inspired by misspelled defend, "deffend")


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I made up word few weeks ago...

Necrolimerance: the state of being in love with a dead person with the keen awareness that you will never be requited.

Things I made up now:

Blue Thumb - like "green thumb" except you have a knack for tending to rocks and otherwise inanimate objects.

Sloshing - When the weather can't make up its mind if it's snowing, raining, or freezing-raining, sleeting, etc.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Hespect* - A specific kind of respect craved by manly men.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

*Mendelssohn* - a person who is obsessed with dead composers. Derived from the positively dead composer-obsessed 19th century composer of the same name.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

'Special snowflake' people, who regard themselves as being very different and special, but are in fact mainstream.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Alwaysthemore: to introduce a series of arguments that show no possible refutation to your original statement!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Aggrobat - aggrobatic* 
The sort of person who gets bored with peace & quiet and skilfully winds up everyone they encounter. Argy-bargy ensues. The most skilled aggrobats can palm off responsibility for the ruckus onto their conscientious victims.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Pseudbye! (variant - dally-bye)*
Threatening to leave - farewell tours - but in reality the person can't bear the party to go on without him or her.

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> *Pseudbye! (variant - dally-bye)*
> Threatening to leave - farewell tours - but in reality the person can't bear the party to go on without him or her.
> 
> :wave::wave::wave:


I have to remember this one. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I have to remember this one.


It has just struck me that there's another form of *pseud-bye* - when the person says goodbye and apparently goes but sneaks round the corner & re-enters the party by the back door, wearing a false nose and glasses.

:wave::wave::wave::devil:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

*Chidebag / Chide Bag*

_def._ A gender-neutral term of opprobrium used to describe someone who makes a habit of publicly lecturing others on what they should or should not be posting, often in a grandiose display of pearl-clutching indignation.

_Ex: "That guy is always telling people that their posts are inappropriate. What a total chidebag!"_


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> It has just struck me that there's another form of *pseud-bye* - when the person says goodbye and apparently goes but sneaks round the corner & re-enters the party by the back door, wearing a false nose and glasses.
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::devil:


That would be the opposite of French Leave then?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> *Chidebag / Chide Bag*
> 
> _def._ A *gender-neutral* term of opprobrium used to describe someone who makes a habit of publicly lecturing others on what they should or should not be posting, often in a grandiose display of *pearl-clutching* indignation.
> 
> _Ex: "That guy is always telling people that their posts are inappropriate. What a total chidebag!"_


Nice idea - the trouble is that 'pearl-clutching' is not gender-neutral.
http://www.democraticunderground.com/1002292298 
And in the UK, neither is 'bag'! 

Solution - Chidebod? And maybe we should start a fashion for men to wear strings of pearls?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This morning my spell-checker rejected 'hanky-panky', suggested 'hanky-dinky'. What the hey?


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Nice idea - the trouble is that 'pearl-clutching' is not gender-neutral.
> http://www.democraticunderground.com/1002292298
> And in the UK, neither is 'bag'!
> 
> Solution - Chidebod? And maybe we should start a fashion for men to wear strings of pearls?


Hmmm... I guess I don't frequent enough feminist blogs to make those connections. 

Perhaps Chidebot would be a good alternative -- emphasizing the often unthinking nature of such posts.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is freaking brilliant!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Things I made up now:
> 
> Blue Thumb - like "green thumb" except you have a knack for tending to rocks and otherwise inanimate objects.


Blue Thumb has been around for a while. It's a record label.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> Hmmm... *I guess I don't frequent enough feminist blogs *to make those connections.


Neither do I - you don't actually have to.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Web-zagger* - someone who spends all day flaunting on internet sites under the illusion that s/he is free, clever & creative; in reality, it's the throes of the entangled fly before the Death-Headed Spider of Inanity pounces.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ukko said:


> This morning my spell-checker rejected 'hanky-panky', suggested 'hanky-dinky'. What the hey?


Reject your spell-checker.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

*Multitroll*: a creature of the web who either has multiple personality disorder, or behaves as if they do.

*Multisock:* a web persona controlled by several different people.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Neither do I - *you don't actually have to*.


I think we can agree to disagree on this one. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> I think we can agree to disagree on this one. :tiphat:


Yes, that's fine - if you believe that clutching a string of pearls in shock is something that would be the natural behaviour of a man in Western society, you are certainly free to think so.

Here in the UK, I don't know any men who wear pearl necklaces & I never have, so I came to my own conclusion that this expression is not gender-neutral - but clearly you move in different circles to me. 
Live long & prosper. :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Yes, that's fine - if you believe that clutching a string of pearls in shock is something that would be the natural behaviour of a man in Western society, you are certainly free to think so.
> 
> Here in the UK, I don't know any men who wear pearl necklaces & I never have, so without the assistance of feminist blogs (which I never read*) I came to my own conclusion that this expression is not gender-neutral - but clearly *you move in different circles* to me.
> Live long & prosper. :tiphat:
> ...


I would guess that the difference in our perception is indeed a function of exposure to different circles. I certainly don't think nationality or country of residence has much to do with it. I was raised in a liberal atmosphere, listening to _Free to Be You and Me_ as a child and indulging in a fair bit of "club kid" culture as a youth.

I find the idea of a man wearing pearls neither shocking nor derogatory (despite the fact that I've worn a suit and tie most of my working life).

I do, however, find the image of someone grasping at his/her clavicle in hypocritical indignation à la Peyton Place quite amusing, irrespective of gender. :lol:










On the flip side, while I didn't participate in the thread, I found the very premise of _Testosterone and the art of TC posting_ to be insulting to both men and women in its perpetuation of gender stereotypes.

_Vive la différence!_


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> I would guess that the difference in our perception is indeed a function of exposure to different circles. I certainly don't think nationality or country of residence has much to do with it. I was raised in a liberal atmosphere, listening to _Free to Be You and Me_ as a child and being exposed to a fair bit of "club kid" culture as a youth.
> 
> I find the idea of a man wearing pearls neither shocking nor derogatory (despite the fact that I've worn a suit and tie most of my working life).
> 
> I do, however, find the image of someone grasping at his/her clavicle in hypocritical indignation à la Peyton Place quite amusing, irrespective of gender. :lol:


I don't find a man wearing pearls shocking or derogatory - I've never seen one but I think my main emotion would be _surprise_.

My point is that the image of 'pearl-clutching' in terms of everyday life in the west is one of *an elderly woman* clutching at her pearls (non-aristocratic women younger than about 80 don't wear them) so that it simply* isn't* a 'gender-neutral term'.

(It isn't, actually, the image of 'someone' grasping at their 'clavicle'...  )

As you see from my quotation, younger men also believe that the term is sexist. And since it's been around since the 1990s, its power to amuse must have abated somewhat. It has become a cliché.

I applaud the fact that you wanted a gender-neutral word, but I felt you spoiled your 'chidebag' idea by its definition and also by using the term 'bag', which (apparently you didn't know) is used in the UK as a derogatory term for a woman.
Apparently it can also be so used in the USA:
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bag


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I don't find a man wearing pearls shocking or derogatory - I've never seen one but I think my main emotion would be _surprise_.
> 
> My point is that the image of 'pearl-clutching' in terms of everyday life in the west is one of *an elderly woman* clutching at her pearls (non-aristocratic women younger than about 80 don't wear them) so that it simply* isn't* a 'gender-neutral term'.
> 
> ...


Our perceptions of everyday life in the West seem to be different. 

I don't associate pearls with old ladies -- they were a staple among the young women with whom I attended university as well as among my female colleagues at work. (Perhaps that one is country-specific?)

Interestingly, the slate.com article that your forum quote referred to indicates that the term "pearl clutching" came into broader parlance due to a skit on _In Living Color_ where the actors were playing the roles of flamboyantly gay movie reviewers, not women. Make of that what you will.

As for the 'bag' issue, that is not a very common usage in the US. But I think I have said more than enough on this point elsewhere. 

I should add that among people I know in real life, usage of the term always includes the idea of hypocrisy and/or over-reaction. It is the image of someone grasping at their upper chest as an expression of that hypocrisy and/or over-reaction that constitutes the essence of the phrase. The pearls themselves are mostly incidental.

In any case, rest assured that should I employ either of these terms on the boards, it shall be with no sexist implications. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> Our everyday lives in the West seem to be different.
> 
> I don't associate pearls with old ladies -- they were a staple among the young women with whom I attended university. (Perhaps that one is country-specific?)
> 
> ...


The pearls are in the image, so grasping at the chest would not make sense on its own! If I saw a man clutching his clavicle, I'd think he was choking or maybe having a heart attack.

Yes, it had occurred to me that 'flamboyantly gay' men might wear pearls, but that again would suggest that the term is not a neutral one. It could be seen as homophobic as well as sexist and ageist.

As my quotation (from a man) indicates, it's now used as a put-down so that anyone who has a good logical reason to be shocked, or maybe personal reasons to be shocked, is having their genuine concerns belittled.

Thanks for saying that you don't mean to imply anything sexist, but when I read posts I have no way to analyse someone's purity of motive and have to go on the words they choose. There are lots of nice men on TC who do use gender-neutral language & see women as people - and there are some who seem to think it is cool to make fun of women, particularly older women.

Naturally I don't like sexist language of any sort, including that used by women to demean men, as has become common enough these days.
Peace & long life to you. :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok, you broke me. :lol:

I welcome suggestions for alternative terms that can conjure the same idea with an equally poetic economy. Until then, I shall endeavor to use the somewhat awkward but hopefully more egalitarian phrase "pearl/cravat clutching." And I'll go with chidebot.

As to the quotation in your earlier post, that was an anonymous forum post. The article it cited was from slate.com which tends to host opinion pieces of the most opinionated sort. Not that they can't be thought-provoking data points, but I hesitate to rely on those sources as arbiters of cultural meaning.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks - I wasn't sure about the link, as I'm not a very experienced web-surfer. 
Have a nice whatever-time-of-day-it-is-with-you. 
 For myself, I'm off for a bit of 'pillow clutching' - this excitement has kept me up way past my bedtime! 

:tiphat:


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

BSM.

BSMesque.

BSM-like.

BSMish

BSM-type.

_See http://www.talkclassical.com/2678-anton-bruckner-16.html?highlight=#post1106885_ because I cite myself


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

*yesitis* - a pathological tendency to reflexively reply "Yes it is!"


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> *yesitis* - a pathological tendency to reflexively reply "Yes it is!"


Should that not be *Yesitisitis*? *

*I've never been sure what this icon exactly means.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

_Modernmusicsucksiosis_ - The compulsive mentality to automatically hate and disregard modern music as 'worthless, random, atonal trash'


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

*bsurd* - reasonable, logical, sensible


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA* - a loud, prolonged scream


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*Silentistis* - caused by excessive listening to 4'33"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Cage fighting*

[1] a form of extreme fighting taking place in an enclosed space
[2] an out-of-control discussion at TC about the merits (or not) of 4'33".


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Capeditieaianismistic: when a sentient being decides to do things no one would think of...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> *Multisock:* a web persona controlled by several different people.


Or TC member hpowders having a good day.


----------

